# Show Us Your Brew Controller



## Camo6 (9/7/14)

Having searched here, there and everywhere for ideas when planning my brew controller build, I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread committed to brew controller pics. I must have bookmarked almost a dozen threads in the process of my build and would have loved a "show us your" thread to help inspire my layout (both inside and out) without flicking back through hundreds of pages. Don't get me wrong, I love reading these build threads and the information available is invaluable, I just thought it'd be great to have a place to display your finished build (and I was too lazy to start a build thread). Links to your own build thread would be helpful for anyone planning their own build too.

Anyway, here's my controller, inspired (more importantly incited) by Truman and Qldkev's controller box and Gava's brewery build threads just to name a couple.

It uses an Auber 2352 for the HLT, 2352P for the HERMs both using pt100 sensors. It runs two 2200w elements and two Kaixin pumps using two 10amp inputs. I'm currently using a gas fired keggle but have left enough room for an extra PID and switches if I ever go all electric.

Cheers,


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/7/14)

Damn. That looks awesome! 

What's the black insulation material you've used?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/7/14)

Sorry didnt have room for all the bling things


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/14)

Armaflex insulation. Picked it up from a fellow AHB member. Around 19 or 22mm IIRC. Works well, I figure, as my KK element is still going strong!



















...touch wood.


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Sorry didnt have room for all the bling things
> hermitv2.5.JPG


What's that Nev? Some sort of MP3 player? I saw one of those at Lukec's when I got the Armaflex. Very tidy bit of kit and he had nothing but praise for it.


----------



## lukec (9/7/14)

I may have one for sale very soon 2nd hand as I just upgraded to braumeister 


Camo6 said:


> What's that Nev? Some sort of MP3 player? I saw one of those at Lukec's when I got the Armaflex. Very tidy bit of kit and he had nothing but praise for it.


----------



## gava (9/7/14)

Here's a picture I've taken tonight, as you can see my temp dodgy labels are still on there 
I'll get a shot of the inside soon, Not as pretty as Camo6










Cheers
Gav


----------



## Danwood (9/7/14)

Here's mine.

She's a real beaut !


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/14)

gava said:


> Not as pretty as Camo6
> 
> Cheers
> Gav


Thanks Gav, will you still say that in the morning?

Edit: I've gotta get round to labels too some time.




Danwood said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> She's a real beaut !


Jesus Dan, you make your wife stir the mash?


----------



## Danwood (9/7/14)

If that's a euphemism...then yes, I do.


----------



## Smokomark (9/7/14)

lukec said:


> I may have one for sale very soon 2nd hand as I just upgraded to braumeister



Pm me if you want to sell.


----------



## Danwood (9/7/14)

That comment Cameron, is clearly designed to distract yourself from the stark realization that my brew controller is superior.

With yours can you -

Wave to the local publican when you depart the establishment ?

High-five a team mate following a big win in the Lacrosse game/match/tourney?

Effectively administer directions to a fellow pedestrian when words are not practicable ? For example, excessive traffic noise or distance between the two parties. 

I think you'll find that 'no' is the answer to all three. Although to see you try would be interesting. 

(Ok, carry on, you electronically proficient pricks)


----------



## thedragon (9/7/14)

gava said:


> Here's a picture I've taken tonight


That is an awesome looking setup Gav. 1st class brew porn!


----------



## Camo6 (20/9/14)

Got some labels made up from Chris at Eaton Laser in a brushed silver finish. Placed the order with him last week and got a message an hour or so later saying they were posted. Can't complain about that for service.


----------



## panzerd18 (20/9/14)




----------



## mofox1 (30/9/14)

Camo6 said:


> Having searched here, there and everywhere for ideas when planning my brew controller build, I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread committed to brew controller pics. I must have bookmarked almost a dozen threads in the process of my build and would have loved a "show us your" thread to help inspire my layout (both inside and out) without flicking back through hundreds of pages. Don't get me wrong, I love reading these build threads and the information available is invaluable, I just thought it'd be great to have a place to display your finished build (and I was too lazy to start a build thread). Links to your own build thread would be helpful for anyone planning their own build too.
> 
> Anyway, here's my controller, inspired (more importantly incited) by Truman and Qldkev's controller box and Gava's brewery build threads just to name a couple.
> 
> ...


Sweet swing for the control panel. Did you build that yourself, or make it up from pre-made bits?

It's pretty much what I had thought of doing for mine, but I'll need to clamp/fix it somehow to the round legs of my bench.

Also - damn you handy welding people making such nice lookin brew frames!


----------



## Camo6 (30/9/14)

Hey mofox, the swing was a bit of ss frame I found at Pete's bargain centre in Chirnside Park. He has every known item in the galaxy stored there but finding it is the secret.
It had a steel rod protruding from the frame which fit nicely into a piece of SS pipe I'd salvaged from the old man's dairy. The pipe is just tek screwed to the frame with a couple of clamps.
I guess you could call it the Millennium Fulcrum...It's all made from junk.

And yeah, weldings pretty cool. My welding mask looks like Magneto's cause I like to pretend I can control metal!


----------



## nala (30/9/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Sorry didnt have room for all the bling things
> 
> 
> 
> hermitv2.5.JPG


Same here Nev....a bit like new golf clubs, ordinary golfers think shiny new clubs will lower scores, I have a shed full of golf clubs,
only one Hermit !


----------



## mofox1 (30/9/14)

One of a kind then... bah.

Pete's bargains gets a good rap, will have to head down there or scour gumtree. Or find a local metal work joints to see if I can get a cheap bracket made up!

You're local(ish) to me... know any decent metal work places who will weld for beer?


----------



## shaunous (30/9/14)

nala said:


> Same here Nev....a bit like new golf clubs, ordinary golfers think shiny new clubs will lower scores, I have a shed full of golf clubs,
> only one Hermit !


I dunno wether to laugh or cry at that kettle :huh:

Good job.


----------



## Camo6 (30/9/14)

nala said:


> Same here Nev....a bit like new golf clubs, ordinary golfers think shiny new clubs will lower scores, I have a shed full of golf clubs,
> only one Hermit !


^ Not sure if calling me ordinary.....or just really bad at golf. Nice setup though. Early on I was looking at going down the Herm-it route but, like a lot of us here, I love building things myself. Half the reason I love this hobby so much - I spend more time modifying my rig then I do brewing on it! Probably why I'm such an ordinary brewer. h34r: 




mofox1 said:


> One of a kind then... bah.
> 
> Pete's bargains gets a good rap, will have to head down there or scour gumtree. Or find a local metal work joints to see if I can get a cheap bracket made up!
> 
> You're local(ish) to me... know any decent metal work places who will weld for beer?


Mofox, if you can get all your materials together and tell me where it goes, I'm more than happy to stick it together for you. As long as you realise it could end up looking like something Han Solo would fly...


----------



## bazfletch3 (30/9/14)

nala said:


> Same here Nev....a bit like new golf clubs, ordinary golfers think shiny new clubs will lower scores, I have a shed full of golf clubs,
> only one Hermit !


See I work on an alternative theory that served me well back in my footy days; you may as well look like a footballer, even if u arnt one! (I used to say whilst pulling up my socks and tucking in my jumper!)..... Kids these days....


----------



## mofox1 (30/9/14)

Camo6 said:


> Mofox, if you can get all your materials together and tell me where it goes, I'm more than happy to stick it together for you. As long as you realise it could end up looking like something Han Solo would fly...


Choice offer... thanks!

I'll keep it in mind. Actually, now it's more just in mind - brain has taken off and has gone into full blown planning mode.


----------



## Camo6 (16/8/15)

Haven't brewed for a fair while now but been acquiring bits to upgrade the brewery with bigger elements. Due to a lack of foresight, I'd originally wired the control panel to handle two 10 amp feeds. So, after my first weekend off in awhile, I wired up the controller to handle a few more amps to make use of the two dedicated 4mm2 circuits in the brew area. Now I just need to source the bigger elements from 5star when they come in stock.

Also need to figure out the easiest way to seal a 32mm element into an existing 40mm kettle element hole. Anyone had success doing this? Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (16/8/15)

That's some very clean work Camo6!


----------



## spog (16/8/15)

Hmm 32 mm into a 42 mm hole ?
Maybe make some washers from s/s and back them with silicone washers,it might look unsightly but it may do the job.
Dunno about the kettle type etc but do you know a welder?.


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/8/15)

you could try and silver solder a tri clover spud in place... available from brewhardware, then tri clamp element housing from 5 star


----------



## enoch (16/8/15)

My Open Ardbir controller. Great for single vessel.
Only 240 not 415 on the inside. Box came from skip with the label.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/8/15)

Im predicting there will be a flood of updates to this thread not long after lael start sending out his run of mathos controllers.


----------



## Camo6 (16/8/15)

Thanks for the ideas guys. Spog, a decent ss washer was my plan if I can source one for the right price ( or make one). The 5star element guard which acts as a backing nut has a large area too so will work in my favour. I do have a TIG and basic skills but the hole is in a tight spot and would hate to mess it up.
Likewise MB. I don't trust myself to run a decent weld where it is and even soldering would be awkward.
I found some decent Uxcell 3-4kW kettle style elements but don't think they'd fit in the vessel.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/8/15)

Good fastener mobs have marine grade SS washers which would be up to that size and usually a decent thickness too! Around a few bucks per unit.


----------



## Camo6 (17/8/15)

Thanks DJ, I'll check them out. Still waiting for 5star to get there element guards back in stock!


----------



## sponge (18/8/15)

Cam - I got a few marine grade SS washers from this mob on eBay.

They have a bunch of different sizes you can choose from as well.

No affiliation etc, just a happy customer.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/8/15)

Spark-O-Matic 3000


----------



## takai (18/8/15)

My new 1V controller, uses an SSR for the PID with an SSV on output for using a higher wattage element on a standard 10A circuit.

Just waiting on a new volt/ammeter and to find the label maker.


----------



## real_beer (18/8/15)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Spark-O-Matic 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a doomsday machine!  You should rent it out for the next James Bond or Jason Bourne movie. Great idea and build 5 stars. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Camo6 (18/8/15)

I'll stop hitting the 'like' button now. I don't know what came over me. I swear I've never done that before...


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

well since we are showing off 

hear is the one i'm developing atm


----------



## lael (18/8/15)

That looks cool! What is it?


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

its a unit that im building based on the arduino and 4d touch screen system. both platforms are good for one of units like this

i still need to implement the pid in the code but apart from that its up and running. i'm just waiting for my brew system to be finished being welded then ill install this into the electrical cabinet 
the end setup should be something like this rough CAD drawing that iv done.


----------



## Adr_0 (18/8/15)

I have a 2V RIMS so my controller is fairly simple:




PID, SSR and element isolation on the top
Kettle temperature (on the left), pump control/speed in the middle, and mash temperature all on the bottom. Pump is a 12V LBP with a PWM controller.

Works a treat.


----------



## Camo6 (18/8/15)

paulhill said:


> its a unit that im building based on the arduino and 4d touch screen system. both platforms are good for one of units like this
> 
> i still need to implement the pid in the code but apart from that its up and running. i'm just waiting for my brew system to be finished being welded then ill install this into the electrical cabinet
> the end setup should be something like this rough CAD drawing that iv done.


That interface looks awesome. And turquoise really suits you too.


----------



## paulhill (18/8/15)

i know right its so my color


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/8/15)

Camo6 said:


> Thanks DJ, I'll check them out. Still waiting for 5star to get there element guards back in stock!


I got one of their regular elements with the thread pointing in and used a salt dredge / shaker for the housing. The arrangement worked well for the element housing.

Cheers


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/15)

For anyone looking at the 5-star stuff I had a chat to them not long ago and they said their guards are selling out before they even get to list them. They said contact them via their contact form on the site and include your phone number and what you want. They'll call you to arrange purchase before the next shipment comes in.


----------



## Camo6 (19/8/15)

Thanks Mardoo, I was meant to reply to an email from them. Hope I haven't missed the boat or I'll be heading to Home Depot for some salt shakers!


----------



## takai (19/8/15)

The salt shaker looks like an excellent option, just combine it with some cable glands from Jaycar or ebay.


----------



## Adr_0 (19/8/15)

takai said:


> The salt shaker looks like an excellent option, just combine it with some cable glands from Jaycar or ebay.


And combine it with a solid earth connection...


----------



## krausenhaus (21/8/15)

Here's mine.. Auber PID and timer, buzzer and reset button, switches for 3600W element, March pump and 24V pump for immersion chiller water. I also put an LED next to the element plug on the base to show when the element is getting powered which is a handy feature. Labels were made up by Eaton Laser (Superoo on AHB).


----------



## Camo6 (22/8/15)

Nice one krausenhaus. Similarly, my element 'on' leds are wired off the pid output to the ssr so you can easily see how often the elements cycle.

Gary Busey Brewing. Heheheh!


----------



## Judanero (22/8/15)

Looks great Cortez! I've picked up a couple cheap from eBay with the view to do exactly that! Nice to see what I thought of in theory has already been done by someone else (and it works!).


----------



## krausenhaus (22/8/15)

Camo6 said:


> Gary Busey Brewing. Heheheh!


Still not sure why we chose that name but it kind of rolls off the tongue..


----------



## Mr B (22/8/15)

What does the Pid timer do?

Just provide a visualisation?


----------



## Chris7 (27/8/15)

Mr B said:


> What does the Pid timer do?
> 
> Just provide a visualisation?


You can set timers on them for mash etc, and once the time is up an alarm sounds.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/8/15)

Adr_0 said:


> I have a 2V RIMS so my controller is fairly simple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just using the STCs for temp display?


----------



## Mr B (27/8/15)

Chris7 said:


> You can set timers on them for mash etc, and once the time is up an alarm sounds.



Do they integrate with steps for ramp/soak pid?

I.e, Starts timer when ramp time starts, alarm when temp reached, alarm when step time ended? Or similar?

I'm getting ready to order bits for a controller using an Auber ramp/soak pid, bit not entirely sure exactly what these bring to the controller. Though a few people seem to use them, probably just as many dont....


----------



## Camo6 (27/8/15)

I think the timer really comes into its own for the boil. They allow a decent number of programmable alarms so are ideal for hop additions and remaining boil time etc. Probably not much use for the mash as a ramp/soak pid will time the mash while also controlling temperature. With the Auber R/S a quick push of a button will show you the remaining step time although it won't show you the total time remaining. But that's not a problem considering the beauty of the Auber is the ability to leave the controller to do its thing. You can also program alarms for set points or fault conditions. The only thing the R/S PID lacks is a manual output control which would be handy for a 1V build but not necessary for a mash vessel.
There's a bit more info on the timer on the Auber website which goes into all its features. 

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=356


----------



## Mr B (6/9/15)

Thanks Camo


----------



## Camo6 (16/9/15)

Finally got around to installing my 5star elements and gave the upgraded controller a test run. Ramp times seemed pretty promising but have a bit of tweaking to do to get the HEX PID right. I've mounted the HEX element vertically straight up the guts of my Herm-it coil and seems to be getting pretty rapid heat transfer at the sensor. I might have to hit up Adro's PID thread and try to get my head around it.

Very happy with the way the controller performed otherwise.


----------



## Mardoo (16/9/15)

Pics of the element install possible?


----------



## Camo6 (16/9/15)

Will do Mardoo. Forgot to today. On night shift so will get some tomorrow.


----------



## shaunous (17/9/15)

What hoses are they Camo?


----------



## Camo6 (17/9/15)

Just 1/2" silicone hose with some pipe lagging from Bungings slipped over Shaunous.


----------



## Camo6 (17/9/15)

Here's some pics Mardoo. Moved to the HERMS thread to keep this one on topic.


----------

